# Any spanish or blues at Bob Sikes?



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey all,was wondering if anyone who has been out to Bob Sikes lately tell me if they are catching any spanish macks or bluefish out there?Thanks!


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

Not lately for me. But I caught one, only one blue there with a spoon about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

I tried bob sikes last weekend, I was lucky to catch a trout. This coming weekend I am either going to pensacola beach pier or fort pickens


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Dang,that bad eh?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The bait is taking it's time moving in this year. At least it seems that way. This time last year I was catching spanish and blues like crazy. Lets hope they show up soon.


----------



## dragman6693 (Sep 28, 2009)

there are some blues movin in to the new 3 mile pier..


----------



## MajorRed (May 23, 2010)

Went there yesterday. Had a few good hits on pinfish, but did not see anyone catch much. white trout as usual. Guy said he had caught 3 spade fish, one guy caught a ladyfish/skipjack, but no spanish or blues seen. My buddy caught a small black tip, I hung into a really nice size shark out there, came on top of the water, about 6 foot. Did not have a steal leader, but faught it for about 10 minutes with a regular leader, took me about 80 or 90 yards out, and finaly broke the 50 IB mono leader. lots of pinfish can be caught on a hair hook at the begining of the bridge underneath the other bridge. stingrays as usual as well...Good luck.


----------



## MajorRed (May 23, 2010)

> *fishinknots (14/05/2010)*Not lately for me. But I caught one, only one blue there with a spoon about 3 weeks ago.


They got fort pickens buoyed off. The oil floats are right in front of the pier all along the cost. There would be no point in fishing for Big Game out there, your catch would be tangled in the floats. I hate that because I was shark fishing out there every week and having alot of luck. The floats ended that though.


----------



## bagged06taco (Apr 7, 2010)

went out there tonight caught trigger left and rightbut no spanish. Aguy down the way toward the beginning of the bridge pulled up 5 or 6 blues and a red too big to keep.


----------



## Pops (May 30, 2010)

King was caught on the small per I heard not sure of size though


----------



## MajorRed (May 23, 2010)

went there last night and on my way in like 10 minutes...I hung into something really nice, broke my line on my small pole. my buddy caught a bullshark out there, a big one a few days ago. it got off eventually after he got it right up next to the shore. havent seen much though..I mainly use pin fish and croaker out there. but seems like shark have started hitting out at sikes...


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Yea, we got Spanish across from konz' favorite dock!

right after the showers it was on!


----------

